# Fish are sluggish



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a ten gallon tank. with a millenium filter, and the fish some of my fish seem to be swimming kinda sluggish. there are some that seem fine. Ive checked the water and it checks out ok, there are a few plants in there. anyone know what causes this? :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What exactly are your water parameters? How long has the tank been running? Tank temp? What type and how many fish are in there?


----------



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

*fish are sluggish*

Hi Simpte the waters nitrates are low and normal. the fish are guppies mostly. and two balloon mollies , the mollies seem fine. the ottos are fine. just a couple guppies sluggish. the water has been well established running for months. and I do normal water changes. the palnts im not familar with dont know the names. just fresh water plants.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It would help to know specifics. How many of each fish, what exactly are the parameters, and what is the tank temperature?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> It would help to know specifics. How many of each fish, what exactly are the parameters, and what is the tank temperature?


Exactly what lydia said


----------



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

*fish are sluggish*

Well there are 6 guppies 2 ottos, 2 balloon mollies. 1 african frog. the water temp is 77 degrees. the water tested shows no amonia. alkalinity is .o. the water hardness.o, ph is 7.0, nitrite ppm is0. nitrate0. all in a 10 gallon. with millenium power filter.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

your nitrates should not be at 0 unless you are still cycling. your alkalinity and hardness is 0 too? something sounds fishy to me.


----------



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

*sluggish fish*

I;ll retest the water.


----------



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

*fish are sluggish*

ok I retested the water. hardness 180, alkalinity 120, ph is 7.5, nitrite 0, nitrate 40.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, just how sluggish are they? Are they more sluggish than is normal for adult guppies?


----------



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

*sluggish fish*

well there are 4 guppies that swim with more effort than the rest. but at times their all doing good . but one older male. the two younger males are a bit sluggish swimmers. than theres one male cobra thats swims very well. the mollies are fine. the ottos are good. the young male guppy is fine.


----------

